# Gentle Leader Easy-Walk harness and chaffing?



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

Hello all.

Ive been using the Gentle Leader Easy-Walk harness with my boy when we go out on non-training exercise walks with our Golden Retriever. This week we have gotten up to 2-3 miles walks a couple of times a day with no problems but today I noticed what looked like blood on the strap under the belly that can get into the armpits. I felt down there and it feels like its chaffed pretty bad.

Has anyone dealt with this before? He is 65 pounds/going on 7 months and we are using a large which looks to be fit properly.

We are also training loose leash walking with a flat collar, this is just to tie us over so we can walk for exercise now and again.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

I have had problems with Max but not with Clover. I attributed that to the fact we have had some severe hair loss issues with Max due to allergies and skin conditions. I re-fit it so that the strap from top to bottom fit better then I shorted the front so it didn't sag down on the legs so much. then I also wrapped the lower strap in an fake lambswool for padding. I have had no problems with Clover. I feel that when his hair all finally comes in he'll be fine, but we keep an eye on things. I like using the harness so I hoep it works out in the long run for him as it has for Clover. (we have used it for her for 18 months now)


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks! Ill check the fit...its the first time Ive used it so I might not have it on right. He has been on the right when I walk both of them so the pull has been making the strap on the chaffed side pull up so Ill also have them switch sides.

Its probably a combo of all the walking, being on the same side, and maybe it being a bit loose and not adjusting it as we walk those distances.

Ill get something to wrap on the bottom strap as well, maybe fleece or moleskin.

While the area is chaffed should I not use the harness while it heals?


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

And besides this chaffing issue I really like this harness!


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

What I did for Max when he chaffed was;

1 - Rub anitbiotic oitnment on the chaffing to speed healing.
2 - Use his flat collar temporarily for walks.

Now that his hair is better and we watch the harness for fit, we have had much less of an issue.


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks again! Much appreciated. It will be interesting trying to walk him with his red headed step brother while on a flat collar

His flat collar does such a number on his coat, I think Ill grab a fursaver to use.


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

I got some Dr Shcolls moleskin pads and put those on the areas of the harness that have made him chafe or might. 

Also picked up some spray antibiotics so I can have a sneak attack of it when he is asleep

Thanks again.


----------

